# How is JB for short-term working calculated?



## Brendan Burgess (8 Mar 2009)

I am writing an article for my new website [broken link removed]on short-term working and I would like to confirm my understanding. This is what a friend's documentation calcualting her Jobseekers Benefit says.(I am paraphrasing it slightly as it's really badly written)



> *Systematic Short-time work*
> "The daily rate is *one-fifth* of the full weekly rate. If you are on Systematic Short-time work, the number of day's payment you get each week and the number of days you work will not be more than five(5)"


So if someone is on the maximum Jobseekers Benefit of €204.30, they will get €40.86 per day. If they are off for 3 days in the week, they will earn €122.58.

Systematic short-time working is defined in the operational guidelines as:
The number of days each week is reduced
At least one day per week is worked 
It must be systematic - i.e. 2 days on/3 days off, followed by 3 days on/2 days off 
Week on/Week off is not classified by Social Welfare as short-time working 

*Week on/Week off*
Is presumably treated as normal unemployment. If you are off for a week, you get a week's Jobseekers Benefit



> *Casual or part-time*
> If you are doing casual or part-time work, we pay one sixth of the full weekly rate for each day you are unemployed.


I take it that this is for someone who has lost their job but gets occasional work from time to time. 

So the daily rate would be €34.05

I understand that the working week for such people is 6 days - Thursday to Wednesday (excluding Sunday)

So if you lose your job but get three days work, you will be regarded as unemployed for three days and would get €102.15 (€34.05 x 3)


----------



## Brendan Burgess (8 Mar 2009)

My friend got €102.20 for three days off which looks like 3 days of casual benefit rounded up? I think she should have been paid at the higher rate? 

Jobseekers Benefit is not paid for the first three days of unemployment. Does this apply to systematic short-time workers as well?


----------



## biddy (8 Mar 2009)

A couple of weeks ago i had only three days work so signed for the other three and only got €80.80


----------



## maz69 (11 Mar 2009)

it also depends on your circs, re kids claiming spouse etc


----------



## biddy (11 Mar 2009)

my hubby is on jobseekers, would that make a difference?


----------

